# First Baby of the Year!



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Precious finally decided to get with the program and give me a kid this evening. Boy was I so excited. This is the first kid of the year!!!!!! Both mother and baby are doing great. I got EXACTLY what I wanted!!! A doe kid with color!!!!! WOOHOO.

Now here are the pics.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is beautiful!CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she is really cute. Yes her coloring is very nice too.

Congratulations


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beauti-ful!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her color!!!! Is she full Nigi? Our first kids in our herd name will be born mid march!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you going to retain or sell her?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What a cutie!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!! She's a pygmy. And she's a keeper.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

baby fever - boy it is getting me excited!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If she missing when you get home one day don't be surprised!She's definately a keeper.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesn't look like a pygmy! She is just tooooooo cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

baby fever - boy it is getting me excited!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks.
She better not be missing!!!! LOL 

Yup she's a pygmy, dont own any nigis. Lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt think you did. No matter what breed she is gorgeous!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks. I'm pleased with her. Precious and Cocoa done good. She's just too adorable. lol


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

what a gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little girl- congratulations.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty little girl!! Mom is a pretty girl too! Congratulations on your first cutie of the year!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thankyou!!!


----------

